# Kunstköder-Raubfischangeln im Lauwersmeer



## Pupser (20. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ein kurzer Urlaub am Lauwersmeer (Nähe Oostmahorn) in Holland steht bevor.
Wenn man schonmal dort ist, soll natürlich auch mal ein Angeltag eingelegt werden.
Da es in der Hauptsache ein Familienurlaub mit Kind wird, werde ich nur ein wenig an Gummi, Blech und Plastik mitnehmen um bei Gelegenheit von Ufer und evtl. Boot zu fischen.

Dazu hätte ich ein paar Fragen:
- Welche Lizenzen/Genehmigungen benötige ich, was kosten diese und wo kann ich sie erwerben?
- Wie tief ist das Lauwersmeer? (wegen der Auswahl an Ködern und Bleiköpfen usw.)
- Wo kann ich vor Ort ein Boot mieten und mit welchem Preis ist zurechnen?
- Wo finde ich vor Ort ein Fachgeschäft (für den Notfall und evtl. aktuelle Tips)

Danke schonmal an Euch vorab!

Grüße

Pupser


----------



## robfen (5. August 2021)

Ich weiß, vielleicht ein wenig unnötig hier einen 6 Jahre alten Thread auszugraben aber im Internet findet sich nicht wirklich viel an Tipps dazu. Mich verschlägt es in einigen Wochen auch nach Oostmahorn ans Lauwersmeer, falls du das hier überhaupt liest, konntest du deine Fragen beantworten oder hast sonstwie Tipps parat? Wir sind in ein paar Wochen da oben unterwegs für 6 Tage und werden einfach mal alles durchprobieren.


----------

